# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  URGENT obliger de se séparer...

## vince5933

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* HULK
*Type:* Bouledogue Français
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
								
									a des problémes comportementaux.
								
							
							




 Bonjour,

Nous sommes tenu de nous 'séparer' de notre chien, qui est si mignon parfois, mais aussi dangereux et imprévisible quand ça lui prends. comportement genre 'Dr jekyll et mr hyde'
Chien classé dangereux 3 sur 4 par le comportementaliste? Rouge clignotant dit-il. Si nous avions un enfant, un courrier partait au maire spécifiant animal dangereux à la maison...

Il a 4 ans, pur race, costaud et très mignon. Le comportementaliste nous a prévenu que si nous faisions un traitement avec médicaments et dressage ce n'était pas sûr que cela fonctionne. 
Il nous a vivement conseillé dans notre situation, de nous en séparer car nous n'avons plus le contrôle. Il nous a laissé quelques jours pour prendre une décision...
Séparation ne voulant pas spécialement dire euthanasie nous a t'il préciser, nous pouvons le donner à quelqu'un qui n'a pas d'enfant, et qui sera le reprendre en main.

Ceci est donc sa *dernière chance*.... l'attente est trop dur, il nous faut vite faire quelque chose, nous sommes trop triste, il a pris beaucoup de place dans notre vie, et son absence va être terrible. 
Soit nous trouvons quelqu'un dans la semaine qui veux bien le prendre avec tout les risques que cela implique, soit nous nous verrons de dans l'obligation de l'euthanasier la semaine prochaine.

Merci de me contacter si vous voyez une solution...

Vincent

----------


## azalaïs

> Soit nous trouvons quelqu'un dans la semaine qui veux bien le prendre avec tout les risques que cela implique, soit nous nous verrons de dans l'obligation de l'euthanasier la semaine prochaine.


un ultimatum?

----------


## loulouk

un bouledogue français n'est pas non plus un ours,
est ce q vous avez tenté de faire appel à un comportementaliste qui travaille en positif ?
est ce qu'un problème médical a été écarté ( physique, neurologique ) ?

comment se manifeste son agréssivité ?
ou a t'il été acheté et à quel âge ?

photo ?
pourquoi n'a t'il pas été stérilisé ?

autant de questions qui aideraient à comprendre ce qui se passe

----------


## banzai

AIDE NOUS VINCE

----------


## vince5933

Non juste une décision à prendre

----------


## vince5933

Oui nous avons vu un comportementaliste qui a sonné l'alarme. Il est en bonne santé à part problèmes d'allergies comme bcp de bouledogue. C peut-être neurologique mais c pas verifié.

Son agréssivité se manifeste sans prévenir. Les fois ou il ns a mordu, on ne s'y attendait pas du tout, il grogne et attaque en mm temps. Il est agressif envers les enfants, leur grogne dessus quand ils lapprochent.

Il nous a été donné il avait 3 mois et demi. Pas stérilisé car les veto ns ont tjrs dit que ce netait pas necessaire.

Je peux joindre le rapport du comportementaliste si ca peut aider. 




> un bouledogue français n'est pas non plus un ours,
> est ce q vous avez tenté de faire appel à un comportementaliste qui travaille en positif ?
> est ce qu'un problème médical a été écarté ( physique, neurologique ) ?
> 
> comment se manifeste son agréssivité ?
> ou a t'il été acheté et à quel âge ?
> 
> photo ?
> pourquoi n'a t'il pas été stérilisé ?
> ...

----------


## vince5933



----------


## loulouk

il n'y a peut-être aucune raison pour vous, ça ne veut pas dire que pour lui se n'est pas justifié, il y a forcément quelque chose qui déclenche ses attaques

- - - Mise à jour - - -

la castration me semble tout à fait indispensable de mon point de vue, d'autant plus si vous le donnez

----------


## vince5933

Voici le rapport:

Motif de consultation : HULK est un chien qui a été adopté à 3.5 mois. C'est un chien têtu qui a toujours eu du caractère. HULK a déjà mordu ses propriétaires au cours d'interaction habituelles imposées, la belle-mère de Mme.
Les vétérinaires consultés par le passé on dit qu'il présentait un tableau anxieux qui pouvait basculer sur un risque d'agression, le Dr (vétérinaire) s'est fait agressé lors de la première consultation et cet incident a motivé les propriétaires à consulter.
Ce comportement se dégrade depuis 6 mois environ ; MME  est inquiète en présence d'enfants en particulier ; il est imprévisible sur son comportement d'agression.
Il ne vit pas en présence d'enfants
Mme et M ne veulent pas un chien dangereux.


Observation directe du comportement :
-comportement exploratoire hypervigilance, collé à sa propriétaire, comportements de menace lors approche directe pourtant à distance (grognements et tentative d'agression à son approche en présence de sa propriétaire), réactions de menaces non proportionnées au contexte, retour à l'apaisement difficile, demande de contacts importantes.
Examen comportemental
Comportements centripètes
Comportement alimentaire : pas d'accès à table, 2 repas par jour après ses maîtres, s'arrête de manger s'il est tout seul, mange mieux en présence proprio.
Comportement somesthésique : chien allergique = léchage des pattes++++
Comportement éliminatoire : rares accidents depuis 6 mois de crottes la nuit
Sommeil : sommeil >8h de nuit, dort dans la journée, mais sommeil peut être interrompu par un bruit
Couchage la nuit dans la pièce de vie sur son tapis mais monte en douce sur le canapé ; couchage stratégique (place accès visuel escalier et déplacements maison)


Comportements centrifuges
Comportement d'agression : séquence de morsure incomplète (grogne et mord en même temps)
agression par irritation lorsque Mme a voulu le descendre du canapé, sur M en le mettant sur le dos, à l'attache le we dernier, soins des pattes
agression territoriale sur la belle-mère dans la voiture


agression hiérarchique (gestion ressources) autour de la gamelle sur le chat, sur enfant approchant gamelle, quand il a un os


Comportement exploratoire : hypervigilance, anticipation, montée rapide en excitation, demandes de contacts, gestion de l'espace, phobie sociale débutante (véto ?), réactions de peur par rapport à certaines personnes (menaces en reculant)


Chien ayant 2 facettes = gentil comme agressif dans certaines circonstances


- Apprentissages pas assez acquis pour son âge


- 


- Chien non contrôlé de manière efficace par ses propriétaires


Ø Comportements mixtes


Chien adulte, pas de chevauchements ni excitation sexuelle


La grille d'évaluation des risques cote le chien à ¾ càd chien présentant un risque critique de morsure (selon la loi du 20 juin 2008)


CONCLUSION


HULK présente un trouble de la communication : sociopathie en voie d'instrumentalisation associé à une anxiété intermittente et à une phobie sociale débutante


LE RISQUE D'AGRESSIONS NON CONTROLEES EST TRES IMPORTANT


LE PRONOSTIC EST RESERVE dans le contexte actuel.


Un temps de réflexion est laissé pour une éventuelle prise en charge médicale (fluoxetine 40 mg jour le matin) et comportementale. Le risque d'échec est non négligeable. La séparation définitive a été évoquée clairement.


Si une prise en charge est acceptée avec un risque d'agression non impossible, je vous transmettrai les modifications à imposer. Un contrôle sera effectué dans 6 semaines, l'évolution positive ou négative donnera lieu à une poursuite ou arrêt de la prise en charge le cas échéant.

----------


## titia20090

Bonjour Vince, 

5 jours c'est un délai quasi irréalisable... Regarde le nombre de loulous bien dans leurs pattes à qui on ne trouve pas de place. Lui laisser si peu de temps, surtout avec un profil comme le sien, c'est le condamner. En 5 jours, qui plus est en plein pont de l'ascension, c'est mission impossible. Si vraiment vous y tenez, laissez lui au moins une VRAIE chance.

----------


## vince5933

Bien sûr qu'il y a qq chose qui declenche, mais il ne previent pas normalement et donc on ne comprend pas qu'il y a qq chose qui ne va pas. Pour ce qui est de la castration, je ne vois pas pourquoi c indispensable, si vous lisez le rapport, ça n'explique pas son comportement. 




> il n'y a peut-être aucune raison pour vous, ça ne veut pas dire que pour lui se n'est pas justifié, il y a forcément quelque chose qui déclenche ses attaques
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> la castration me semble tout à fait indispensable de mon point de vue, d'autant plus si vous le donnez

----------


## titia20090

La castration est indispensable puisqu'il s'agit d'un animal "pure race" et que des gens mal attentionnés pourraient s'en servir comme reproducteur, ce qui serait une trèèèèèès mauvaise idée. 

Est-il identifié? Car ça en revanche, c'est obligatoire lors d'une cession.

----------


## vince5933

Oui je sais que ça fait court, c'est l'idée de s'en separer qui est dure,on veut pas laisser trainer...  on veut juste savoir si en sachant tout cela qqn le prendrait... 




> Bonjour Vince, 
> 
> 5 jours c'est un délai quasi irréalisable... Regarde le nombre de loulous bien dans leurs pattes à qui on ne trouve pas de place. Lui laisser si peu de temps, surtout avec un profil comme le sien, c'est le condamner. En 5 jours, qui plus est en plein pont de l'ascension, c'est mission impossible. Si vraiment vous y tenez, laissez lui au moins une VRAIE chance.

----------


## vince5933

Oui il est identifié. Ca me gene pas qu'il serve de reproducteur s'il est bien traité, il doit bien y avoir des elevages sérieux, mais les trouver, ça je sais pas comment...




> La castration est indispensable puisqu'il s'agit d'un animal "pure race" et que des gens mal attentionnés pourraient s'en servir comme reproducteur, ce qui serait une trèèèèèès mauvaise idée. 
> 
> Est-il identifié? Car ça en revanche, c'est obligatoire lors d'une cession.

----------


## titia20090

Mais puisque la séparation vous semble difficile, donc que vous l'aimez, ne pensez-vous qu'il serait judicieux et juste de tout essayer avant d'envisager l'euthanasie? 
Je veux dire.... le travail que "quelqu'un" pourrait faire avec lui, vous pouvez le faire vous aussi. 
Pourquoi ne pas essayer le traitement proposé, et parallèlement tenter une vraie démarche auprès d'un comportementaliste (pas un qui vous pond un rapport en 10mn hein, mais un qui vous suit sur le long terme, vous conseille etc....). 
Les comportementalistes en méthode positive sont rares , et pourtant leurs méthodes marchent bien mieux que ceux qui vont vous parler de dominance, de "si vous pouvez retirer la gamelle du chien pendant qu'il mange c'est que c'est vous le chef" etc... 

Ca pourrait être à tenter non? Je conçois tout à fait que vivre avec un chien "agressif" peut très vite devenir très angoissant, mais pourquoi ne pas essayer de tout faire pour régler le problème? (si vous aviez un gosse ultra turbulent et violent, est ce que vous n'essayeriez pas de l'aider au lieu de le mettre dehors?)

Edit : : Oula... Ici c'est un forum de PA qui ne cautionne pas la reproduction. Il y a un énorme problème de surpopulation animale, des milliers des loulous qui attendent derrière des barreaux qu'une bonne âme se penchent sur eux pour leur offrir un foyer. Plus les particuliers font des portées, plus les loulous s'entassent dans les refuges. 
Sans compter que s'il s'avère que votre chien est pathologiquement dangereux, le faire reproduire serait de l'inconscience pure!

----------


## opercut

Le petit Hulk ne va pas bien. Victime depuis vendredi de plusieurs œdèmes, à l'œil et à la vessie. Conséquence probable des multiples traitements corticoïdes subits depuis quatre ans. Son métabolisme est complètement détraqué.

Pour le reste, je suis navrée de confirmer que le rapport du comportementaliste est complètement erroné.
Hulk est un chien parfaitement normal, et en étant patient mais têtu, les soins même désagréables peuvent être effectués sans aucune contention.
Il ne manifeste plus d'agressivité avec l'humain, reste grognon avec les mâles.
Confronté à mes gros au quotidien, il commence à comprendre qu'il n'est pas highlander, que parfois il vaut mieux faire profil bas.
Il manquait juste d'expérience.

Problème : c'est un chien solitaire... Il ne recherche pas la compagnie canine et Fangorn le dérange manifestement.
Un replacement en "chien unique" sera peut-être envisagé.





- - - Mise à jour - - -




> eh bien je le pensais plutôt en attente de confirmation, corinne...


tu as sauté des pages  :: 
j'ai donné des nouvelles depuis son arrivée chez moi.

----------


## phacélie

merci pour les nouvelles opercut, même si pas très bonnes, ce pauvre Hulk a bien des misères.
et non, je n'ai pas sauté de page, j'ai bien vu les nouvelles sur les 3 premiers jours.

----------


## vince5933

Bonjour à tous, après un an, je viens de revenir sur ce forum. Désolée pour ceux qui espéraient des nouvelles de notre part, mais c'était vraiment trop dur... Et opercut s'en est bien chargé à ce que je vois 😉 merci !

Nous sommes allés voir Hulk hier après un an passé dans la montagne. Il va bien, s'est fait sa petite place, il a sa niche, ses repères et deux copains canins sans parler des poules et autres petites bêtes de la forêt. Ça été très dur pour nous de le revoir, ce sera sans doute la dernière fois. Mais au moins on sait qu'il est bien, heureux et se sent bien avec sa nouvelle famille. 

Notre bilan est le suivant s'il peut servir à d'autres, car si on pouvait revenir en arrière, c'est ce qu'on ferait :

- Si vous avez un nouveau chien, même si vous en avez déjà eu avant, mais que c'est une race différente par exemple ou que votre situation familiale est différente (par ex., Vous étiez célibataire et maintenant vous êtes en couple... Ou avec des enfants...), Allez voir un éducateur canin! C'est important pour avoir les bases de communication et savoir bien s'occuper de son chien avec son caractère à lui (ne pas se fier simplement à ce que l'éleveur ou celui qui vous le vend/donne vous dit)

- Si vous avez des difficultés avec votre chien, méfiez-vous des comportementalistes (je crois que opercut l'a bien fait comprendre &#128513 :: . Préférez encore un éducateur, quelqu'un qui côtoie des chiens et pas juste dans un bureau.

- Essayez au maximum d'éviter de donner des médicaments à votre chien, sauf vraiment en cas d'extrême nécessité, mais si votre véto vous donne cortisone, antibio, antidépresseur pour toutou pour des petits bobos de peau, de gratouilles, courrez, fuyez à toute allure !!! Cherchez une solution naturelle...

- Et finalement, si votre chien a besoin d'espace, d'être dehors, à la campagne, déménagez pour lui offrir. Si vous ne pouvez pas, pensez-y avant de prendre un chien qui n'aime pas être à l'intérieur. 

Je ne sais pas si Hulk serait aussi bien qu'il est maintenant si on avait fait tout cela il y a un an, peut-être. On ne peut pas revenir en arrière, mais on a appris. Merci opercut, tu nous as aidée, tu as sauvé Hulk, on ne regrette pas de te l'avoir confié, on regrette juste d'avoir appris trop tard et de ne pas pouvoir voyager dans le temps...

On a vraiment dit adieu à notre pépère Hulk hier, le coeur serré mais rassuré...

Bonne continuation à tous, merci d'avoir lu et de votre intérêt pour Hulk 😊

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Je découvre cette histoire Triste de voir votre chemin pour sauver Hulk sans y arriver mais avec l'intelligence de le confier à Opercut qui semble avoir le "contexte" qui convient à Hulk

Opercut pourra peut-etre venir mettre des photos et nous raconter les progrès d'Hulk????

Je vous souhaite d'avoir un nouveau compagnon qui vouq apporte beaucoup de bonheur

----------


## Mellie

> C'est un membre de ce forum qui m'a prévenu sur un forum canin.


Bonjour je souhaiterais vous joindre pour une amie qui est dans le même cas que hulk. C'est urgent.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Bonjour je souhaiterais vous joindre pour une amie qui est dans le même cas que hulk. C'est urgent.


Je pense que vous vous adressez à Opercut Elle n'est pas venue sur le forum depuis 2017 Peut être créer un post comme celui-ci

D'autres personnes pourront peut être vous venir en aide

----------

